# words



## Helcaraxë

try making up random words with random meanings. 

For example: Squiddletoad (n.): one who is devious and engaged in operations of questional legality.


----------



## Ledreanne313

This is my word that I always use:

Mooness: A exclaimation (sp) used for any reason expressing any emtion.

Anne


----------



## BlackCaptain

This should be in Bag End or Stuff and Bother since it isn't the languages of Middle Earth, but anyhoo i'd do:

Nef - Fire
Aer - Earth
Om - Sea


----------



## BelDain

snerdlecorfendarshalondaret

It means yes.


----------



## BlackCaptain

That would make snerdlecorfendarshalondar*a*t _No_, correct?


----------



## Lantarion

Vocasepridious (adj.): having vocal qualities that sound like falling trees.


----------



## Helcaraxë

heheheheheee great words everyone!


----------



## Devushka

abhoraloner- an extremely enthusiastic individual, to the point of desertion from all other beings. 

Aka: most of us and our LOTR obsessions.... lol


----------



## HLGStrider

Afrodite: the goddess of bad hair days

Fredya: Friday

Blah: an all purpose word that can mean, I'm bored, I don't know what to say now, or I'm done talking.

ZEERET: Sort of like dang.

Munch: a cute little sister


----------



## CelebrianTiwele

kwell-cool (quell is already a word but it means to squish the uprising, definantly not me)



> Afrodite: the goddess of bad hair days


haha! priceless Elgee


----------



## VioletFalcon129

gorgensplat: idiot or idiotic


----------



## Ledreanne313

I'm an abhoraloner 

Anne


----------



## Devushka

squirtch- sort of like squirm, but in a more rapid manner. fidget an spasm...


----------



## BlackCaptain

Nana-Nana-Boo-Boo: That banana has a boo-boo


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Horrifiedly: full of horror. it's an adverb


----------



## Devushka

A "Cha-cha thingie" -- basically, an all-around term for any object in the world.


----------



## Helcaraxë

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *Vocasepridious (adj.): having vocal qualities that sound like falling trees.
> *




*falls out of seat* HEHEGHEEFFBWgb that's classic. HEHE!


----------



## Helcaraxë

Sequoracendacilliophobia (n.): The fear of people following you up stairs.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

trixadecaphobphobia: fear of suprspersticios people


----------



## Ledreanne313

This is for you, Raen:

Squireniphimophobia- Having a fear of Squirrels 

And:

Yeperdoodles: Yes
Noperdoodles: No

I use these instead of yes or no.

Anne


----------



## VioletFalcon129

If Squireniphimophobia means haveing a fear of squirrles, does that make me a Squireniphimophob?? ah well.
you know how people say oki doki? i say doki oki's. people laugh at me ( stupid anne laughing at poor me j/k)


----------



## Ledreanne313

Yes that does.

I luagh not!! I say oki doks, so why should I laugh at you?


----------



## HLGStrider

I say si, mucho more efficient. . .

I call my little sister a munch. A munch is a cute little sister.


----------



## ILLOTRTM

Hmmm.... well right now I guess I can't think of anything that I normally use, but my brother and his best friend have had this word forever:

Chromulant: Any noun, verb, adjective, adverb or any other part of speech they want it to be meaning whatever would be most appropriate according to how it is used.


----------



## Helcaraxë

Hey! Everyone used to call me munch as well. When I was much yunger.


----------



## HLGStrider

He he. . BC's a munch! BC's a munch! BC's a munch!


----------



## Helcaraxë

Who's BC?


----------



## HLGStrider

Elgee blushes. . .

I don't know how, MB, but somehow in between reading your post and posting my post I mixed you up with Black Captain. . .blush. . .I was probably reading something he posted on a different thread at the same time (I run two windows at the same time and it gets confusing).


----------



## Helcaraxë

I see. So it would be:

"He he he! MB's a munch! MB's a munch! MB's a munch!"

and who's Elgee? Is that your real name?


----------



## HLGStrider

Here I go again. . .explaining the Elgee bit. . .my real name starts with an H. . .

HLG=My initiails
HLG being very un-feminine I was always being called a he in my early days so I set out to give myself a more feminine persona.

HLG-H=LG=Elgee

L=El
G=Gee

It's somewhere between an online nickname and an RP character of myself.


----------



## Helcaraxë

Oh, yes, I see. Here's anoter word:

floravoraspindleincher: a voracious caterpillar.


----------



## Beorn

> trixadecaphobphobia: fear of suprspersticios people



You're thinking of triskadekaphobia, being the fear of the number 13. You can go to http://phobialist.com/ and view other phobias....

"misunderestimate" v. - To incorrectly underestimate  

"gungslow" adj. Enthusiastically slow.

"Oarwellian" adj. description for rowing practice governed by a totalitarian leader.


----------



## HLGStrider

> Oarwellian" adj. description for rowing practice governed by a totalitarian leader.



I like this one. . . I like it a lot. . .

My family tends to use Irreasonible as a word as opposed to Unreasonable. We do it enough that I think it qualifies.


----------



## Lantarion

*The Word Vault is open once more!*

*carnangulate*, v. : To cut meat into exactly proportional slices, cubes and/or slabs before consumption.
(See 'carnangulatory', adj.; synonyms: needless, pointless, waste of time)


*dictambulatorize*, v. : To walk and talk at the same time.
(See 'dictambulatorious', adj.; synonyms: skilled, adept, crafty)


*amicaninjurate*, v. : To kick a friend's dog unprovoked.


----------



## Sarde

This thread is supercool! I'm gonna try and come up with some neologisms myself.


----------



## Tinuvien21

*Eqinophobia*...(I think that's how it's spelled.) Fear of horses.
I love horses.


----------



## Lantarion

Hah nice word Tinuvien (it comes from Latin _equus_, 'horse' ). But the point of this thread is actually to invent your own words! 

*dioculate*, v. : To blink both of one's eyes simultaneously.


----------



## Deleted member 3778

from the Phobia-List:
_Arachibutyrophobia- Fear of peanut butter sticking to the roof of the mouth.
Bogyphobia- Fear of bogeys or the bogeyman
Dutchphobia- Fear of the Dutch.
Walloonphobia- Fear of the Walloons.
Zemmiphobia- Fear of the great mole rat._

what the..?!?  hm, okay if they say so.  


*knicked * - this is a word I made up myself (I think so anyway) when I was ten or so..it means cracked/nearly broke something, like a nose or a finger  

*humselbumsel* - my word for "tassle", before I knew there was already a name for it


----------



## FIRELILY

Hey, I've got a few:

crabulous- sleazily dressed person who thinks they look good

retardus- irrational Dr. Who/sci-fi fan

dorkus mallorcus- Latin for major dork 

scootchaboot- move over

gaseous clay- bodily gas that "knocks you out" (crude, but whutevah!)


----------



## Sarde

FIRELILY said:


> gaseous clay- bodily gas that "knocks you out" (crude, but whutevah!)



LOL


----------



## Ireth Telrúnya

I usually use this instead of my native word when speaking about barbecue:
"parrpakuu". That is the english word turned into Finnish phonetically and also slightly altered. It sounds kinda funny in spoken in this way!


----------



## Persephone

My fav word is a local lingo which means no more: *weeshee*
another would be *tsuk-tsak-tsenes-tsimi-a-a* - which also means whatever.

And chuvaloo which means everything and nothing at the same time.
and chuvaness - which means knick-knacks


----------



## FIRELILY

Narya said:


> My fav word is a local lingo which means no more: *weeshee*
> another would be *tsuk-tsak-tsenes-tsimi-a-a* - which also means whatever.
> 
> And chuvaloo which means everything and nothing at the same time.
> and chuvaness - which means knick-knacks



Please, how do you pronounce the "tsuk-tsak.." word?


----------



## Lantarion

Ireth Telrúnya said:


> I usually use this instead of my native word when speaking about barbecue:
> "parrpakuu". That is the english word turned into Finnish phonetically and also slightly altered. It sounds kinda funny in spoken in this way!


Haha!
"Ja millä kastikkeella?"
"Pistä parrpekjuu."
 
Does Finnish even have its own word for 'barbecue'? The only words that comes to mind are _grilli_ (obviously a loanword) and _ulkopaisto_, which isn't even a real word and sounds dumb.


----------



## Ireth Telrúnya

grillaaminen/grillaus., or like some people say: rillaaminen

Rillaus is a popular Finnish "sport" in summer.

Maybe it comes from english "grill"...what's it in Swedish...I don't remember.


----------



## Lantarion

Ireth Telrúnya said:


> Maybe it comes from english "grill"...what's it in Swedish...I don't remember.


Yeah as I said in the last post it is without the shadow of a doubt a loanword, directly from English or from English through Swedish, where I'm sure the verb would be _grilla_.
So there really is no actually 'Finnish' word for it!


----------



## Ireth Telrúnya

And when you start to think about it, there are quite many loanwords in Finnish, from Swedish and English. 
And for example the western coastline dialect (or what it once used to be) is full of Swedish loanwords. For example: Färski=rotten (food) though in Swedish "färsk" means fresh! Maybe this word reflects ancient Finns' thoughts towards imported Swedish fish..or something...

And from English "e-mail" is "meili" or I say quite usually "maili".
And I go see someone performing live, and say it literally in English with the profer Finnish ending: "Livenä".
Those are not yet approved in the real language, though.

Oh well, there are lot of words but somehow I can't remember many right now..I should probably go to sleep.


----------



## Lantarion

Yeah there are very many loanwords from Swedish (i.e. from Anglo-Saxon and through English, from Swedish), and from Russian too; but I can't be bothered to think of any now.  
But this is beside the point! Now start inventing words, or I'll have to *detactiliate* you all!!


----------



## Deleted member 3778

_odhn-opzn_ - something old-fashioned/out-of-date that is still used and therefore can be highly confusing... :]


----------



## Helcaraxë

Pordulous: boring (pronounced "por-julus")

Brapple: a rotten fruit (usually an apple  )

Scumulous: having the consistency of pond-scum

Ar-Pharazonian: arrogant and easily deceived   

Dorplostulous: an object that shatters when dopped...er, fropped, I mean dropped.


----------



## Lantarion

Nice, I think I'll start using _pharazonic_. 

Nontristant : ever-happy
Atorrolism : a fit of rage brought on by lack of beverages
Casantade : a literary term, meaning an onslaught or avalanche of words forming a beautiful and coherent whole


----------

